# interesting form



## McZ (Apr 16, 2007)

www.tangsoodo.pl/c/pyung.avi

Pyung Ahn is connection of all Pyung Ahn forms, it was made in 1980 by master Ilija Jorga from Fudokan Karate Do. I changed it for TSD and add some elements. What do you thing about it?


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Apr 16, 2007)

Interesting; I think, though, that the five pyung ahn forms are separate for a reason. They each focus on different aspects, laid out in their respective techniques. The way they're all put together here looks interesting, but I can't escape the feeling that it's just a mishmash or a "sampling" of highlights from different forms. 

On a more technical note, you (if that's you in the video) really need to work on deepening your stances and picking up your knees more with each step. As well, you need to make sure each technique is solid and distinct. Forms are practice, and it's no good practicing it at all in a rushed manner. In particular, I was bothered by the move (at about 00:40) taken from pyung ahn o dan, the double inside-outside block. You don't cross at all, just punching up your arms. The point behind that technique is that you've been grabbed, and the cross lets you escape. You're never going to be in a position where you need to double-punch above your head. Make sure your fists are even with the top of your head, and that your elbows are bent at right angles. 

There are probably other things that I could pick apart, but that's not exactly the point of this thread, I sense. I'll end this post where I began, with my sentiment that mashing all the pyung ahn forms together like that strikes me as a bit too artificial.


----------



## JWLuiza (Apr 16, 2007)

McZ said:


> www.tangsoodo.pl/c/pyung.avi
> 
> Pyung Ahn is connection of all Pyung Ahn forms, it was made in 1980 by master Ilija Jorga from Fudokan Karate Do. I changed it for TSD and add some elements. What do you thing about it?



Actually, there are a few people out there looking for Jiangnan, Channan, or some spelling like that.  Channan is supposed to be the origin of the Pinans.  I also know the WTSDA performs all five Pyong Ahns together as "Channan".

Great minds think alike.

Sadly, your video didn't come out right on my computer.


----------



## sholo86 (Apr 17, 2007)

It didnt' load correctly in my computer either. I don't know anything about TSD... I was just curious about the vid  ...


----------



## rmclain (Apr 17, 2007)

JWLuiza said:


> Actually, there are a few people out there looking for Jiangnan, Channan, or some spelling like that. Channan is supposed to be the origin of the Pinans. I also know the WTSDA performs all five Pyong Ahns together as "Channan".
> 
> Great minds think alike.
> 
> Sadly, your video didn't come out right on my computer.


 

Over the years, I've heard of people looking for the forms Jiangnan or Channan.  I've heard they are the foundation along with Kusanku (Kong Son Kun) for the Pinan (Heian, Pyung Ahn) forms.

While I was in Okinawa during most of the month of November 2006, I visited and asked some Okinawan karate instructors about these.  I couldn't find anyone that had heard of the Jiangnan or Channan forms.  Could have been my bad pronounciation though.

R. McLain


----------

